# LOCALFOLDER missing contents whenever I FTP to my Xbox Series X



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi all, it's been a while since I posted on here. I just came here to post an issue that I am having, and how I could fix it. I just got my Series X yesterday, everything is working totally fine, I got Dev Mode running, installed RetroArch and set it up, but here's the thing: When I type "ftp://xbox" in File Explorer on Windows 10, all of the Xbox's system files show up (eg. C, D, LOCALFOLDER, etc). I have to enter LOCALFOLDER in order to transfer BIOS files and whatnot. I enter LOCALFOLDER, and File Explorer reads "This folder is empty.". I have been trying for several hours to fix this, I even tried changing my storage size in Dev Mode, using a different computer, and restarting my Xbox. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 11, 2022)

strafe9x said:


> Hi all, it's been a while since I posted on here. I just came here to post an issue that I am having, and how I could fix it. I just got my Series X yesterday, everything is working totally fine, I got Dev Mode running, installed RetroArch and set it up, but here's the thing: When I type "ftp://xbox" in File Explorer on Windows 10, all of the Xbox's system files show up (eg. C, D, LOCALFOLDER, etc). I have to enter LOCALFOLDER in order to transfer BIOS files and whatnot. I enter LOCALFOLDER, and File Explorer reads "This folder is empty.". I have been trying for several hours to fix this, I even tried changing my storage size in Dev Mode, using a different computer, and restarting my Xbox. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Is Durango FTP set as a Game or as a App?


----------



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Is Durango FTP set as a Game or as a App?


Durango FTP is set as a Game.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 11, 2022)

strafe9x said:


> Durango FTP is set as a Game.


are you using windows explorer or an ftp app to connect?  I never tried with durango ftp and windows explorer, but I know the normal connection method will show the LOCAL FOLDER as empty regardless.


----------



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> are you using windows explorer or an ftp app to connect?  I never tried with durango ftp and windows explorer, but I know the normal connection method will show the LOCAL FOLDER as empty regardless.


I am using Windows Explorer to connect through FTP with Durango FTP.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 11, 2022)

strafe9x said:


> I am using Windows Explorer to connect through FTP with Durango FTP.


try filezilla to see if it finds anything.  I had this problem originally as well, and I know filezilla worked.


----------



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> try filezilla to see if it finds anything.  I had this problem originally as well, and I know filezilla worked.


Alright, I already have FileZilla downloaded on my PC, and I will get back to you once I try it.


----------



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> try filezilla to see if it finds anything.  I had this problem originally as well, and I know filezilla worked.


FileZilla still shows nothing in LOCALFOLDER. It does not show "Directory listing of "LOCALFOLDER" successful" on the top of the screen.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 11, 2022)

strafe9x said:


> FileZilla still shows nothing in LOCALFOLDER.


think @GABO1423 said that there's a bug that causes this for some users, and no one knows why.  he thought it had affected me, but that's before I was even using durango ftp (just using the normal ftp:// in windows explorer.  you might try retroarch on retail (there's a sticky for it).  you should for sure be able to connect to the LOCALFOLDER that way.  there's durango ftp for retail, I mean.


----------



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> think @GABO1423 said that there's a bug that causes this for some users, and no one knows why.  he thought it had affected me, but that's before I was even using durango ftp (just using the normal ftp:// in windows explorer.  you might try retroarch on retail (there's a sticky for it).  you should for sure be able to connect to the LOCALFOLDER that way.  there's durango ftp for retail, I mean.


Ok, I will think about doing that, but isn't there some sort of ban warning if you use RetroArch on retail?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 11, 2022)

strafe9x said:


> Ok, I will think about doing that, but isn't there some sort of ban warning if you use RetroArch on retail?


GABO said that you won't be banned for using retroarch on retail.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 11, 2022)

strafe9x said:


> Ok, I will think about doing that, but isn't there some sort of ban warning if you use RetroArch on retail?


There's that misconception/misinformation again.... I covered that question in the RetroArch Retail thread but to summarize. NO. You as the user NEVER HAVE ANY RISK OF GETTING BANNED. The only one at risk of that is the person hosting the apps, which bans a Developer Account and not an Xbox Live account.


----------



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> There's that misconception/misinformation again.... I covered that question in the RetroArch Retail thread but to summarize. NO. You as the user NEVER HAVE ANY RISK OF GETTING BANNED. The only one at risk of that is the person hosting the apps, which bans a Developer Account and not an Xbox Live account.


Ah ok, thanks for letting me know. I heard about the ban warning from Archades Games on YouTube, and I thought this was true.


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 11, 2022)

strafe9x said:


> Ah ok, thanks for letting me know. I heard about the ban warning from Archades Games on YouTube, and I thought this was true.


Nope, he tends to get shit wrong in his videos, and there's an example of that. Trust me, I've been dealing with Retail over two years now alongside Gamr13. And we have yet to see a ban for using RetroArch. Archades never used it and never covered it until that video, and just went with wrong assumptions and you see the results.


----------



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Nope, he tends to get shit wrong in his videos, and there's an example of that. Trust me, I've been dealing with Retail over two years now alongside Gamr13. And we have yet to see a ban for using RetroArch. Archades never used it and never covered it until that video, and just went with wrong assumptions and you see the results.


That makes sense. Thanks again. Do I still have to get whitelisted in order to get RetroArch on retail?


----------



## GABO1423 (Mar 11, 2022)

strafe9x said:


> That makes sense. Thanks again. Do I still have to get whitelisted in order to get RetroArch on retail?


No, that's a thing of the past thankfully. Just go to the website gamr13.github.io on Edge on your Xbox, and click on the download button for the app you want. And that's it, you can download it.


----------



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> No, that's a thing of the past thankfully. Just go to the website gamr13.github.io on Edge on your Xbox, and click on the download button for the app you want. And that's it, you can download it.


Perfect!


----------



## daxyd (Mar 11, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> No, that's a thing of the past thankfully. Just go to the website gamr13.github.io on Edge on your Xbox, and click on the download button for the app you want. And that's it, you can download it.


One more thing: LOCALFOLDER is empty on Retail Mode.

EDIT: FileZilla fixed it.


----------



## kageyama17 (Jun 9, 2022)

im having a problem i cant seem to see and of my files on my local files on my series s and im using filezilla help please


----------



## kageyama17 (Jun 9, 2022)

im having a problem i cant seem to see and of my files on my local files on my series s and im using filezilla help please


----------



## godreborn (Jun 12, 2022)

kageyama17 said:


> im having a problem i cant seem to see and of my files on my local files on my series s and im using filezilla help please


I had to reinstall everything in dev mode after a factory reset.  the same thing happened to me, but going into ftp in windows explorer fixed it for both windows and filezilla.  go to map network drive, type in ftp:// then the ip of your xbox, make a name for it, then click okay to connect.  check the local folder there, then check filezilla.


----------



## Tchoui (Jul 22, 2022)

I there, im using retail mode and can acess to localfolder but in there i can't see the retroarch folder. I need this to transfer only the wii rom's because im having troubling playing them on my usb. Sticks on blach screen. I read on the web that dolphin core don't work well on usb roms. In the other hand, i can play them on usb but with TNavigator and not retroarch.

Resolved


----------



## godreborn (Jul 29, 2022)

Tchoui said:


> I there, im using retail mode and can acess to localfolder but in there i can't see the retroarch folder. I need this to transfer only the wii rom's because im having troubling playing them on my usb. Sticks on blach screen. I read on the web that dolphin core don't work well on usb roms. In the other hand, i can play them on usb but with TNavigator and not retroarch.
> 
> Resolved


Dolphin can play games from usb, yes.  What does the inside of your local folder look like?


----------



## bearnww360 (Aug 1, 2022)

GABO1423 said:


> Is Durango FTP set as a Game or as a App?





strafe9x said:


> Hi all, it's been a while since I posted on here. I just came here to post an issue that I am having, and how I could fix it. I just got my Series X yesterday, everything is working totally fine, I got Dev Mode running, installed RetroArch and set it up, but here's the thing: When I type "ftp://xbox" in File Explorer on Windows 10, all of the Xbox's system files show up (eg. C, D, LOCALFOLDER, etc). I have to enter LOCALFOLDER in order to transfer BIOS files and whatnot. I enter LOCALFOLDER, and File Explorer reads "This folder is empty.". I have been trying for several hours to fix this, I even tried changing my storage size in Dev Mode, using a different computer, and restarting my Xbox. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


Did you ever find a fix to this problem because I currently going to through the same thing on my series s please help


----------



## godreborn (Aug 2, 2022)

bearnww360 said:


> Did you ever find a fix to this problem because I currently going to through the same thing on my series s please help


Through Durango or the normal dev mode method?  My suggestion is to use Durango as game in dev mode, and use this same setup through retail, so you can map the sx to file explorer.  Local folder should work then.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 9, 2022)

my series x somehow corrected itself (possibly from an update), so now my folders are no longer empty via ftp on dev mode.


----------

